# Curado 100B



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

I have stuck side plate & then I managed to break the dang thing trying to remove it . Are they still available & who/where? & yes , it is still stuck


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Try and go by Daley's and see if Terry can help you out and or R1 Bass, or call Shimano direct and find another option. 
He may be able to replace THAT part with another Shimano part(B vs. another model)


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Andy, you're like a bull in a China Cabinet!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SHI...307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eed118bb

Dip the side plate in some hot/ almost boiling water and try it. Oh yeah, take it off the rod first


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Curado 100D or DSV will work, also 50 Mg, Citica 100D (cheapest).


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Will a cu-200 turnkey dial fit the 100 reel?


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

keithlake said:


> Will a cu-200 turnkey dial fit the 100 reel?


No unfortunately, the 100 B sized turnkey dial is larger than the 200. The only ones that fit it were mentioned above. 100D curado is probably the easiest one to find, although it will be grey instead of black.


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

You should be able to find one on eBay.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Bought few from eBay bt $10-12


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say Klint , aka, Puma 409 , has ordered me a new one $7


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

I have gotten a few of those unstuck..that side plate is pretty tough, take a regular screwdriver and use it like a punch. Put the blade in the notch by the "open arrow" and tap on it with a small hammer. You just need to get it to move a little and it will be free


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

keithlake said:


> Just wanted to say Klint , aka, Puma 409 , has ordered me a new one $7


Good buy. I need few of these myself. PM sent.
Thanks.


----------

